# U i-ati o inema



## belano75

Hello everybody:

I need some help with a text. My level of Romanian is still very short.

"U i-ati o inema"

I am not sure about the last word. The text I have is written by hand, and letters are not clear. It can also be anema, enema or onema, but I think those words doesn't exist.

I think it means something like "Or he has a heart". Is it right?

Thank you very much!


----------



## Trisia

Hi.

You shouldn't feel bad, this isn't really Romanian (more like gibberish).

I'm not sure, but this is how I see it: "Tu ia-ţi o inimă" = Get a heart. It makes some sense in English (you're heartless) but it's definitely not idiomatic to say that in Romanian. 

Let's see what the others have to say, shall we?


----------



## OldAvatar

Perhaps, the speaker is advising the other person to go to the butchery and buy a heart.
You know, like a heart of a pig, to make a soup or something.
Maybe... Who knows?


----------



## pro_niger

Maybe you could attcach a photo with the original text in order for us to understand what it says


----------



## belano75

The answer of Trisia more or less works for my context. 

Thank you all for your help!

Best regards and merry christmas, belano75


----------

